# I want to join mainstream



## FutureMasonVA (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I am writing because I wan to join mainstream, but I live in a very racist place and there are no black in the lodges near me.  I am the kind of person who likes diversity and neither the mainstream lodges or the prince hall lodge offer that.  What should I do?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2016)

Southampton_FutureMason said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am writing because I wan to join mainstream, but I live in a very racist place and there are no black in the lodges near me.  I am the kind of person who likes diversity and neither the mainstream lodges or the prince hall lodge offer that.  What should I do?



Hi. Have you made contact with these lodges? If not, you're making a lot of assumptions in your statement about prejudice and diversity.

Where are you located ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 12, 2016)

Look through the threads here....there are pleanty of threads and comments about what to do

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## FutureMasonVA (Oct 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Hi. Have you made contact with these lodges? If not, you're making a lot of assumptions in your statement about prejudice and diversity.
> 
> Where are you located ?


 I have made contact with some in the Prince Hall.  I have emailed the lodge in my town and no luck in getting a response. I am not make assumptions about the organization I am just saying about my area, and I feel that the way whites and non-whites interact may translate into the organization.  I am located in southampton, va.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 12, 2016)

Southampton_FutureMason said:


> I have made contact with some in the Prince Hall.  I have emailed the lodge in my town and no luck in getting a response. I am not make assumptions about the organization I am just saying about my area, and I feel that the way whites and non-whites interact may translate into the organization.  I am located in southampton, va.



Freemasonry should be colour blind, all that should matter is your character. Sadly, some Freemasons fail dismally there, and in some places, whole lodges do  and even Grand Lodges have, but you obviously done some background reading on this issue.

Just remember lodges are run by volunteers and are not a business - it can take them a while to respond. That can be true even for freemasons trying to contact them.

As Rip alludes, other threads recommend you just go knocking at the door, but don't assume anything about the character and composition of your local lodge until you actually find out... if they are racist, you don't want to be in them. If my lodges were racist, I would not want to be in them.

But don't expect the worst ...

I'm in Australia but I'm sure more American bros will chime in.

Every success in your quest!


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2016)

In my state I know of towns I won't return to because of racism I witnessed.  But I also know of diverse towns not far from those places.  I don't know if that's the case in your region.  Are you willing to drive further?

Answering your question more directly - Few lodges are good at responding to email.  Never wait a minute for an email response.  Look up when they meet.  Go there an hour before their meeting.  Knock on the door.  Meet the guys.  Ask for a petition.  Equally true for either branch of our family in the US.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 12, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Look up when they meet. Go there an hour before their meeting. Knock on the door. Meet the guys. Ask for a petition. Equally true for either branch of our family in the US.


I'm with Bro. dfreybur, very sound advice.


----------



## FutureMasonVA (Oct 14, 2016)

So I went to the Prince Hall lodge in my county, But I have a couple of questions.

Why do I have to get a physics?
If I start at this lodge and move next year before I start my process can I transfer it to a different lodge?
Since I have to get two people to sign off on my petition can they also write my reference?
Does PHA hazed, I didn't get a definite No?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 15, 2016)

[QUOTE="FutureMasonVA, post: 
[*]Does PHA hazed, I didn't get a definite No?
[/LIST][/QUOTE]

ABSOLUTELY NOT


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 15, 2016)

What is a physics?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 15, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> What is a physics?



I'm guessing he meant "a physical."


----------



## FutureMasonVA (Oct 15, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> What is a physics?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yea I meant physical, I was typing on my phone.


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 15, 2016)

The building is hold lodge in houses several lodges. They are diverse. I know muslim and African Americans and native Americans that are now my brothers 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Oct 15, 2016)

It's good being a freemason 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Oct 15, 2016)

FutureMasonVA said:


> So I went to the Prince Hall lodge in my county, But I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Why do I have to get a physics?
> If I start at this lodge and move next year before I start my process can I transfer it to a different lodge?
> ...


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Oct 15, 2016)

These questions seem very important to you. I would suggest that you follow-up with another email, and arrange a lunch or dinner with one of the lodge members.
The questions are too general for us to answer on behalf of the lodge you're attempting to gain affiliation.
Freemasonry is spread across the globe but there are subtle differences in customs, rules and practices.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 16, 2016)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> These questions seem very important to you. I would suggest that you follow-up with another email, and arrange a lunch or dinner with one of the lodge members.
> The questions are too general for us to answer on behalf of the lodge you're attempting to gain affiliation.
> Freemasonry is spread across the globe but there are subtle differences in customs, rules and practices.


Getting a physical, that sounds a bit weird....


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Getting a physical, that sounds a bit weird....



Indeed, there's nothing on the Grand Lodge website about it.
@FutureMasonVA  what's the name and number of the lodge?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 16, 2016)

FutureMasonVA said:


> Why do I have to get a physics?



Masonry started as a trade union.  Among other spending, some dues went to disability payments.  As such candidates had to start out with sound bodies.  Not all jurisdictions have dropped this requirement.



> If I start at this lodge and move next year before I start my process can I transfer it to a different lodge?



Once you submit your petition you are under the authority of that lodge until you have completed all of your three degrees and their proficiencies.  Other lodges can present your degrees but it's a lot more paperwork.  If you do not yet have a stable domicile now is not the time to petition.


> Since I have to get two people to sign off on my petition can they also write my reference?



That varies by jurisdiction.  In my mother jurisdiction (not PHA) everyone who signed was questioned separately.


> Does PHA hazed, I didn't get a definite No?



EVERY valid jurisdiction forbids hazing.  If yours hazes, they are definitely not valid.  Whether the ban on hazing is enforced universally, I can't say with certainty.  What I can say with certainty is entire lodges have been kicked out for doing hazing.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Getting a physical, that sounds a bit weird....


Yeah, really!


----------



## MRichard (Oct 18, 2016)

Try contacting @jfree7997. I believe he is a member of the Grand Lodge of Virginia even though it doesn't appear his profile has been updated.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Nov 6, 2016)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yeah, really!


You brothers appear to be stumped by this once common requirement by some lodges. While i can't trace its origin, how it was introduced in the Craft. I can imagine that it probably began in our North American lodges around the early part of the 20th century. I remember reading about alot of physical hijinks and horse play during degree work. I can imagine that being hoodwinked in a room full of strangers was probably very scary. 

Personally it caused undue stress to me not being able to see but hearing so many strange sounds.

Also keep in mind that certain movements of the legs are necessary within the workings. Not everyone can bend, kneel or stoop with comfortable flexibility. I would gather that a lodge would've wanted to know how 'healthy & fit' a new candidate for membership was for degree work purposes.

Lastly, just imagine a man with a medical condition of high blood pressure or heart related matters. It's enough that goes on to make an already nervous person faint. 

The situation of initiation can be very troubling to some men. 


Sent from my SM-T377P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 7, 2016)

BullDozer Harrell said:


> The situation of initiation can be very troubling to some men.


I can understand this. Going into something brand new and strange, blindfold at that, could be scary to some. I was nervous myself.


----------



## Del B (Nov 29, 2017)

I am mainstream and I had my misconceptions when I walked in to petition.I received funny looks and eyeballs which almost made me turn around.However once I spoke to the secretary about the petition and next steps it was brotherly since that day...So I would just put that aside and speak to them and let the light show through....


----------

